

OpenDNS to censor its service in support of anti-SOPA blackout - dsl
http://blog.opendns.com/2012/01/17/opendns-and-the-sopa-blackout-the-censorship-you-can-expect/

======
tar
It must be noted that they are not taking their actual website or DNS service
(as pointed by mintplant below) down. They are censoring some content on
OpenDNS guide pages which are shown to people who type an incorrect domain
etc. to show them the next plausible step in their search.

~~~
mintplant
"website" being both their actual website, and the DNS service they operate.

------
plasma
"its service" implies to me in a headline that they will censor customer's DNS
queries.

~~~
davidu
We are not doing that. Of course.

I wish I could edit the headline.

------
notatoad
they're going to black out their error page hijacker? that's sure to frustrate
a lot of people /sarcasm

